# update



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

my pictures on here do me no justice i have not been on for a while god you can tell that picture is so old. i thought i looked great then but i dont im small.my wife wants a kingsize bed she complains theres no room in the bed no more. will have to keep her happy she feeds me lol. time to uopdate fget some decent pics on here watch this space.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

WTF?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Howay then mate,im kinda expecting nasser el sonbatty now though after that build up:lol:


----------



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

DSAHNA the pictures are dated two years old mate if i had not put anysize on since then i would be sick as a parrot lol. your not lookin bsad mate nice one bch i take it thats bench ohp over head press. myself dont do flat bench suffoered to many trap injuries so went to decline incline but kickin about 150k without a touch or bein spotted. hiiting size wise 49inch t0 50inch chest 18inch biceps. best part back and lats are massive easy the biggest body part it gives me my size


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Its pretty early to be drinking isnt it?


----------



## Narked (Jun 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Its pretty early to be drinking isnt it?


 Apparently Not lol :beer:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Are you ****ed mate?

Aye 2 years ,can make a huge amount of gains in that time mate,bch is bench press,but im also starting to get injured from doing it,tendon trouble:cursing:

Good measurements for chest and arms there


----------



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

no lol just keep catching the keys on the key board typeing to fast. thats decent weights your lifting there i have to pull back and maintain age is not alloweing me to lift what i was injuries especially rotator cuff gone three times now.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Brett, where are you from? I grew up at the top of Price Street, Birkenhead (bottom of Corporation Road).


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

ffs where are these pics???? lol


----------



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

wallasey mate just off king street. where you up by duke street or near hamilton square


----------



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

pictures will be updated this week no worries cant wait to get them up here


----------



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

corporation road mate you didnt hang around the river streets did you **** mate rough there lol


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

'I have something great to show you, but not going to show you until next week'

-Brett the Tease


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Just further up than Duke Street, Gagg's Hill area. Great area, good lads, none of our boys got into the skag, most of them are into the beak though as is normal these days. Moved away in 92 and haven't lived back there since.


----------



## gaz23 (Apr 25, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> 'I have something great to show you, but not going to show you until next week'
> 
> -Brett the Tease


exactly!! wats the point starting this thread now :confused1:


----------



## bravo9 (Nov 5, 2008)

this thread is too funny,, 1st post is a classic


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Time to produce the goods then Brett!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Come on big boy, show us the goods:laugh:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmm, probably still trying to find a wide enough area so he can pan the lens out to fit his monstrous body in :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

yea looking good bro looking good..............


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Def the most anticipated pics on ukm, for Thursday at least.

Well actually maybe not, word on the street is Dutch is going to post a picture of his ass to put all these spotty erse slaggings to rest once and for all


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> Def the most anticipated pics on ukm, for Thursday at least.
> 
> Well actually maybe not, word on the street is Dutch is going to post a picture of his ass to put all these spotty erse slaggings to rest once and for all


That should bring Prodiver and DMCC out the woodwork! :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

id hurry up mate before weeman decideds the wait for pics has been long enough and starts whoring some pics, then your in trouble as you ill have to compete with and after this build up they have some hellish anticipation (sp)


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Ffs brett stop dangling carrots, or maybe youve just thought fak it an gone straight to vegas... Can you imagine....

1st. Brett the heart

2nd. Jay cutler

3rd. Dexter jackson

Lol only jokin brett, but gotta say youve got a big trumpet your blowin there m8y.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOU BRETT









​


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Sigh, still no pics.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im actually hoping these are really good although even if he comes out looking like jay cutler there will be people saying '' could have done better '' hahaha


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

CRD said:


> Is this you? :whistling:


No silly thats meeeeeeeeeee!! :bounce:

Come on Brett, I have a landscape monitor 14", should fit most of your bicep in it :thumb:

SD


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

bumpety bump bump..............


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMP!

I've never been so exicited to see, reminds me when I was 12 and my mate coming running to my house to tell me he found a porno mag in a bush and wanted to show me...

I'm that excited...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to say that Brett came 14th in the Olympia.

He's not very happy about this so no pics will be posted.

Thanks for your time and interest.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why are we waiting......oh why are we waiting.....


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Why are we waiting......oh why are we waiting.....


Is it cos Brett is masturbatinggggggg :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2010)

Funny thread. Tracked!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

i wonder what what will happen first, l'll get another stork on or he'll post the bloody pics !!!


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

brett the heart said:


> pictures will be updated this week no worries cant wait to get them up here


Clearly you *can* wait.

Were you guest posing at the Olympia?


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

damn no pics i was on a downer of a mood till i started reading this cheered me right up


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Bought a new bed yet? Been a while since you posted, must be even bigger now.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Genius thread......


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Brett was active today, so hopefully he will step up to the plate and oblige us all.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

i for one am on the edge of my king size bed about this


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Damn who bumped this now I've read it and I'm hooked .. Don't know why tho I'm only on my iPhone I won't be able to see anything on that with the immensness I'm anticipating !!!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Waiting Waiting Waiting...


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

dudes now so big he's got smaller dudes orbiting him...

in fact he's SO big if he jumped in the air he'd get stuck

i hear he was once told to haul ass and had to make two trips... true story that...


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

he's now soooo big he's fallen off the planet.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Pics within 3 days or I'm going to go on a photoshop frenzy about how I think you really look.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Pics within 3 days or I'm going to go on a photoshop frenzy about how I think you really look.


Oh man we've got to wait 3 days? Can't you just do it now since we know he's not going to post....

He's had his chance and he has been online posting in other threads over the last week!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

haha what a random thread... pics of you on the bed pls.. come on bret..

haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My plane was diverted on the way home due to Bret being in our flight path !

Oh yes he really is THAT big !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> i wonder what what will happen first, l'll get another stork on or he'll post the bloody pics !!!


i can actually confirm l have not had an erection since this post......maybe this is why !

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## vdubbert (Jul 5, 2009)

was it you i see taking delivery of a new bed today:whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

his leg is on sideways. should see a doctor about that


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I had to re light the fire.......

I need to know !!!!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

My F5 key has taken a battering waiting for this revelation.....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: One of the threads of the year...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I'm assuming we are all still waiting on these pictures which are sure to be a revelation?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

rs007 said:


> I'm assuming we are all still waiting on these pictures which are sure to be a revelation?


I reckon he's gonna come back as Peahead !!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

here's a vid i found


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FFs........

COME ON MAN !!!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Come on Brett, we know you're out there


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you think him and Peahead are secret lovers, sworn to secrecy ???


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

I think Brett found bodybuilding later in life. He's tried a few sports prior and has always thought of himself as strong etc. Since he started lifting weights, he's got carried away thinking that he's more advanced and bigger than he is in reality, possibly blessed with family members/friends caressing his ego and as a consequence feeding this perception. He posted the inital comments and has since realised it was perhaps a bit carried away.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

stow said:


> I think Brett found bodybuilding later in life. He's tried a few sports prior and has always thought of himself as strong etc. Since he started lifting weights, he's got carried away thinking that he's more advanced and bigger than he is in reality, possibly blessed with family members/friends caressing his ego and as a consequence feeding this perception. He posted the inital comments and has since realised it was perhaps a bit carried away.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

stow said:


> I think Brett found bodybuilding later in life. He's tried a few sports prior and has always thought of himself as strong etc. Since he started lifting weights, he's got carried away thinking that he's more advanced and bigger than he is in reality, possibly blessed with family members/friends caressing his ego and as a consequence feeding this perception. He posted the inital comments and has since realised it was perhaps a bit carried away.


ouch. :lol:


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

f_ck me, he still ain't posted yet!...


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm sure if you all pm'd him he'd be in here quick as flash fulfilling all your bishop bashing needs.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

who's more of a tool, the OP for his daft opening statement?

or LittleChris, for bumping this thread twice, days apart, because he loves an excuse to belittle someone?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> who's more of a tool, the OP for his daft opening statement?
> 
> or LittleChris, for bumping this thread twice, days apart, because he loves an excuse to belittle someone?
> 
> I must be as bad l keep bumping it as well !!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Hamster and Little Chris.

Whats going on here???


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

its the same person. split personality


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Hamster god bless you.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

CRD said:


> He's the Scouse as big as a house,
> 
> The bloke from the Wirral who's wider than Cyril (Smith).
> 
> ...


LOL, reps for that!:laugh:


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Fcuk you people I noticed this in recent and got all excited thiking there was some pic action .................anyway back to waiting.......


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

inspirational thread.........................lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

EssexMalRider said:


> I'm sure if you all pm'd him he'd be in here quick as flash fulfilling all your bishop bashing needs.


Right then. I'll start the ball rolling. PM sent requesting pics (dont care if it sounds gay, derrr)

On another note how cool/sad am i for quoting myself...yeah!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

"Oh Bretty, well you came and you gave without taking, but l sent you away , oh Bretty,"


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Must be absolutely massive by now, it's nearly 3 months since he posted. Maybe he's so big he created a vacuum in space and time and was sucked off to another universe.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe his chin has grown..............

Maybe its nc !!!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

bump


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I just read that from begining to end, hilarious!!!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

big silver back said:


> I just read that from begining to end, hilarious!!!


He was on a wee while ago, hence my bumpage :lol:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

rs007 said:


> He was on a wee while ago, hence my bumpage :lol:


I think even if Jay Cutler bigger himself up that much i'd be dissapointed when i seen him, no wonder he's a no show!!! lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The best thing about this is He posted in another thread and still has the same avatar picture pmsl .....

I have been sent this picture of Brett actually training with his training partner, and i have to say the hype is definitely worth it...

he really has got huge










Just that its his nose !!!


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

will-uk said:


> Bump


You tw*t !!

I should neg you for this !


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> You tw*t !!
> 
> I should neg you for this !


Sorry bro, just read the whole thread PMSL, Had to be done!!

Anyway wheres these pics!!!! :whistling:


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Maybe his chin has grown..............
> 
> *Maybe its nc !!!!!*


Lmao - remember that twt?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am BORED

So

BUMPETY BUMP BUMP BUMP....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Any sign of the pics Brett


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Cant believe this has been bumped.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

This is a classic for the old-timers Milky, thought you would enjoy it, made me laugh again anyhow.


----------

